# Baffin Bay Bash-Feb. 24th/25th



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

*Speedy Stop proudly presents the 2007 Bash Tournament Series*
****NO LATE FEES FOR BAFFIN BASH***
**$10,000 First Place Prize!***
*CASH Prizes for Top Ten Places*

*Baffin Bay: February 24 - 25, 2007* **No Late Fees**

http://www.speedystop.com/


----------

